# Who knew these guys get so pretty?



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I woke up this morning and my male Convict had this awesome hue of pink an turquoise on all his fins. let me know what you think. There also breeding so im sure it has something to do with the lighter colors and pink tips. they finally changed from that ugly dark barring with no color. for now anyway


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Good looking couple. Breeding coloration can be pretty amazing in the cichlid world.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

<Borat> Very Niiiice!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i hate to say this, but they look like HRP x Cons, vey common in the hobby.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> i hate to say this, but they look like HRP x Cons, vey common in the hobby.


Maybe, but great looking . The females quite the looker herself.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

the female has nice rainbow colours


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea your right, might be. But if so I like them better anyway.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im not saying there is anything wrong with them, im a hybrid lover myself! but in most hobbiests eyes, if it is a hybrid, it isgarbage, which i completely DONT agree with, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> but in most hobbiests eyes, if it is a hybrid, it isgarbage, which i completely DONT agree with, but hey, to each his own.


I dont think hybrids are garbage I just dont agree with it and I don't think its right!

Anyway AMAZING Convicts!!  :thumb:

And awesome pair! I have seen Convicts around here get that color! I think it could be just lines of interbreeding or breeding with other Convicts that have had certain colors!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful cons!! :thumb: What a nice pair you have there...should have good offspring!

I couldn't tell you if they are hybrids or not but I sure do like them!!


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

well thank you all for your help. hybrid or not there pretty cool. i will keep yall posted. 
-boose


----------

